# Rolleiflex repair kit



## Mitica100 (Feb 19, 2008)

Check this tool kit for Rolleiflex repair! :hail:

I want it!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 19, 2008)

think i will pass on it today, i'm saving for a M8 or 5Dmii


----------

